# Hello from the Bay Area



## bumblebees24 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies of Specktra! I've been an avid visitor of the site for the longest time...but too shy of joining.  But specktra is so incredibly helpful I have no reason to not contribute back.  So no more anonymously lurking through the site =) I'm here to stay and share with all you beauty junkies! Go makeup!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome welcome!  Always good to see more Bay Area members here.


----------



## n_c (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome. Yes indeed. Good to see more Bay Area members.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I just realized my joined date is in 2007 because I completely forgot I had registered but never used it.  So couple days ago when I tried to register, bumblebees24 was already taken and I was so sad! Then it dawned on me..maybe...just maybe I did register?! 

Feeling a bit embarrassed


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_Thanks for the welcome ladies! I just realized my joined date is in 2007 because I completely forgot I had registered but never used it.  So couple days ago when I tried to register, bumblebees24 was already taken and I was so sad! Then it dawned on me..maybe...just maybe I did register?! 

Feeling a bit embarrassed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha! Don't feel too bad I've done that too. It's better to have a durr moment and realize that it's already YOU who has the name, right?

Welcome! *waves*


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

I've done that as well nothing to be embarrassed about.

Welcome!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to the site hun!


----------



## Ms.Kitty (Mar 17, 2010)

hey welcome! i am also new and from THE BAY AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

woop woop 

=)


----------



## misha5150 (Mar 17, 2010)

welcome!! Bay Area represent!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you started posting!! Hope to see you around.


----------

